# Große Probleme bei DVDs mit Kopierschutz X-Protect



## marion9394 (25. April 2010)

Wer sich ein neues Blu Ray Gerät zulegen möchte (Ich habe den DB 370 von LG) , sollte beachten, dass es mit einigen DVDs große Probleme hat. Beim Übergang von einem Kapitel zum nächsten bleibt der Player plötzlich hängen und springt nach einiger Zeit einfach zum nächsten Kapitel. Auch wenn man per Scan-Taste vor- oder zurückspulen möchte, bleibt er danach hängen. 
Man muss dann mit den Skip-Tasten manuell zwischen den Kapiteln hin-und herschalten, bis man wieder an der richtigen Stelle ist. Danach läuft der Film dann normal weiter. Bis zum nächsten Kapitelwechsel... Mit der Zeit wird das extrem nervig.
Die betroffenen DVDs verwenden den aggressiven Kopierschutz X-Protect. Seltsamerweise sind jedoch nicht alle DVDs betroffen, die diesen KS verwenden. Ich habe daher aus meiner Sammlung alle DVDs überprüft, bei denen bekannt ist, dass sie diesen KS haben.

Bei diesen DVDs kann ich die genannten Probleme bestätigen, in Klammern der jeweilige Herausgeber der DVD: 

Apocalypto (Constantin)
Bank Job (Kinowelt)
Das Bourne Ultimatum (Universal)
Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer (Constantin)
Fearless (Constantin)
Insider (Neuaflage von Constantin)
Resident Evil: Extinction (Constantin)
Transporter 3 (Universum)
Die Verurteilten (EuroVideo)
War (Constantin)

Folgende DVDs mit diesem Kopierschutz scheinen dagegen normal zu laufen:
10.000 BC (Warner)
Get Smart (Warner)
Hannibal Rising (Universum)
Inland Empire (Concorde)
Silent Hill (Concorde)

Eine Liste mit DVDs, die diesen KS verwenden, findet man hier: http://kopierschutz-blog.de/?page_id=84

Mit der akutellen Firmware ist das Problem auch noch da


----------

